# I need to lose weight



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 29, 2007)

I need to lose weight girls, and I don't know how to motivate myself to do it. 

I'm feeling quite down lately (missing my boyfriend, not having friends,etc...) so everything (doing exercise, rollerblading, or even getting dressed some days) just seems like too much effort.  

So I'm going to post here to feel forced to control my diet and do exercise, like a little diary. I need to do this and lose weight damn it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I'm sticking my ticker in my signature, and let's see what comes out of this!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone needs motivation.. "at times"  actually getting up and working out was hard for me.  I dont know what I can tell u for motivation.  but i can tell u this... after forcing yourself to get up and workout everyday, after a while ur body gets use to the same routine.  So it becomes almost second nature. All i can say is "get up!" "get going!" 

It will take a week/2 weeks for your body and for yourself to get use to the routine of things.

Dont be forced to control your diet.  I found that while still eating things i liked and loved... its all about moderation and portion control.

I did not use a diary but i did make a "work out" Calendar  and start off slow.  cardio is really good for weight loss, if u are not use to either walking in fast past/ jogging/running..  start off in with a slow pace walk and work you way up.

PS: good luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can do it


----------



## Katja (Mar 29, 2007)

*I've been using The Daily Plate website to track my caloric intake and protein, carb, and fat %ages.   

As for losing weight, I would begin incorporating aerobic exercise into your routine... anything cardiovascularly good for you, ie. walking, running, swimming, skating, dancing, rockclimbing, kayaking, sports, etc. 

Diet is essential as well.  Try out the Daily Plate site, and let me know what you think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## medusalox (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been using fitday.com to track everything I eat along with every activity I do. It measures my caloric intake vs calories burned, and it's a great motivator to see when I'm eating more than I'm burning...and then to go do some crunches, plug in how many I did, and see how many calories I burned!

I hate running, but it helps me lose weight, so I always try to put good music on my iPod to motivate me.

Also, my best friend has a trick for himself...he won't let himself take a shower until he's done a certain amount of pushups and sit ups....it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

I´m making the Weight Watchers diet (but not in the group) and every week, when I lost weight I can buy a beauty products. If I don`t loose weight in a week I don`t buy anything. 

I think, this is a good motivation, cause you want buy beauty products and by the way you loose weight and getting thinner.


----------



## princess lissa (Mar 31, 2007)

If you ever don't feel like exercising, just tell yourself you'll only do your cardio for 10 mins. and see how you feel after that 10 mins.  Nine times out of 10 you'll feel like going your normal amount because you've got the adrenaline and endorphins going through you. There will be some days when you do that 10 mins. and you're like "this sucks, I'm done" but you can at least be proud you did 10 mins. and that's better than nothing.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 31, 2007)

I can recommend a great book. _You on a Diet_ by Micheal F. Roizen, M.D. & Mehmet C. Oz, M.D. They offer some very simple tips on adjusting food and exercise. Like walking 20 minutes a day. They also have a website that features healthy tips. Good Luck!


----------



## Poshy (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes, 20 min. walking every day is a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must try this.


----------



## Linda Baby (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't limit yourself to the foods you like. Just eat in smaller proportion. And I find that after a great work out, I feel a whole lot better about myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck Girl!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

Everyone's given great advice. I know motivation is actually the biggest enemy when it comes to losing weight. But once you can mentally get over that hurdle, everything else will fall into place. 

What I find helpful is I make a workout schedule for the week. ie. I will workout at least X times a week and spend X amount of time doing cardio and X amount of time on weights. Then for the whole week you can use the other days for your "not in the mood" days but just make sure everything is done by the end of the week. Also, I agree with endorphins, once they kick in, you will want to keep going because you feel so good. Great music also helps to pass the time when you are exercising.

As for diet, I agree strongly that you should never deprive yourself and that it's all about portion control. Another tip is analysing your eating habits? Once that’s been pinpointed try to break the cycle. For example I eat when I’m really bored at home so I will get out and work out, go to a mall or go watch a movie to keep from munching. Gee sorry about the long post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and also don't over-sleep that also adds to weight gain! HTH You can do it


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 7, 2007)

i personally feel that way too even after years of working out...but usually i trick myself into some workout when i watch tv i just do like a hundred situps during the commercials or just get of the couch and start stretching on the floor and breathing exercises, that will warm up your muscles and tyou'll feel like working out or at least do something more active. also my husband can eat like a little hog, but i have to watch myself so i usually shop and avoid unhealthy snacks and i take the time to cut up a bunch of fruit and veggies that i have always handy as a snack. My cutie-pie loves those fruit snacks now ,too . I also make him stuff like whole wheat pancakes and stuff with almond/macademia butters as he neeeds more calories than me. also eat your chocolate- dark only ...it's sooo healthy and good for your emotional health..i love making cholcolate strawberries..omg! it's so good 
You really don't have that much to loose so maintainance should be easy and you should focus on that . good luck-you can do it!!!


----------

